# The hookup from hell:  47 y.o. newsman murdered by 16 y.o. with knife fetish



## Carol (Mar 25, 2009)

Doesn't matter whether you are homo or hetero or somewhere in between...hooking up for random sex just isn't a good idea.



> A 16-year-old Queens youth confessed early this morning to the grisly slaying of radio newsman George Weber, who was stabbed as many as 50 times in his Brooklyn apartment, The Post has learned.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/03252009/news/regionalnews/brooklyn/teen_held_in_weber_slay_161247.htm


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 25, 2009)

wait, if you someone from a martial arts message board is it still random?

*wink*


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2009)

LMAO!!  Could depend on whether I can bring my knives... :lol2:


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 26, 2009)

i am game, somethings are worth possible death.......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2009)

You 2 are silly.


I've dated a few nut cases. Never really worried about being stabbed though.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You 2 are silly.
> 
> 
> I've dated a few nut cases. Never really worried about being stabbed though.


 
Me too-there was that one time I woke up and she was sittin' there just lookin' at me, though......after that, she had to go.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Me too-there was that one time I woke up and she was sittin' there just lookin' at me, though......



Sounds like my cat.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 26, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Me too-there was that one time I woke up and she was sittin' there just lookin' at me, though......after that, she had to go.


 
If you can see the whites of her eyes all the way around... RUN!!!


----------



## grydth (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a 47 year old man on the Internet offering a 16 year old boy money for sex. Anyone else feel their lunch wanting to come back? "Newsman"?  Perhaps other descriptive words would be a better fit.

The other 99% of the (far too numerous) stories involve the child as the victim. I'll save my sympathy for those...

So, while I take no joy in this man's grisly demise, perhaps some general good will come of it..... some good that law and religion have not been able to produce.....Perhaps _*now*_ these predatory adults may feel some pause in trolling for kids by whatever means, perhaps now they will consider: maybe *I *will be the hunted, maybe *I *will be the victim.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 26, 2009)

grydth said:


> So, while I take no joy in this man's grisly demise, perhaps some general good will come of it..... some good that law and religion have not been able to produce.....Perhaps _*now*_ these predatory adults may feel some pause in trolling for kids by whatever means, perhaps now they will consider: maybe *I *will be the hunted, maybe *I *will be the victim.



A nice thought, but doubtful.  People do what they want to do, and they generally do not fear consequences that don't occur with enough regularity to make them near-certain.

Those internet 'sting' operations happen with enough frequency now that they even had a TV show about for awhile, I seem to recall.  People caught constantly.  Apparently, like fish in a pond, they don't fear the hook, and the lure looks tempting.

It appears (opinion) that in this case two monsters found each other.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like the movie "Hard Candy"


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 26, 2009)

Skimming over the story and related posts...

That's a bad situation turned worse with both parties at fault for being predatory. It sucks that someone has to die and both had to have an inkling of the potential disaster that this situation could have produced... and did.

Newsman: trolling for sex to satisfy an urge for being in a compromising situation... On craigslist (I've gotten a few good bikes from craigslist, as well as my apartment. But sex? Doesn't that grow on trees?)

Minor: Aggressive, insecure, violent tendencies turned into a reality... Possibly looking for a victim... On craigslist.

Get the two together? You get the picture.

_Craigslist... where dreams DO come true..._ ;P


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 26, 2009)

hard Candy scared the hell out of me


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> hard Candy scared the hell out of me



Good film tho.  As much as you wanted to hate that little psychopath, you leave the movie feeling the guy got what he deserved.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 26, 2009)

oh yeah, phenom acting from ellen page


----------

